# Weight transfer story??



## Rykken (Jan 27, 2016)

I read a story on here a while ago about a pair of friends, one of whom was getting ready for a wedding but couldn't lose the weight. The other said she could, then did a weight transfer/body swap?? All I remember was when they switched back, the one who had lost the weight for the betrothed ended up being even bigger than initially. Anyone remember this?? Or something similar?


----------



## Kapriz (Jan 29, 2016)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93896


----------



## jmorreale (Jan 30, 2016)

Rykken said:


> I read a story on here a while ago about a pair of friends, one of whom was getting ready for a wedding but couldn't lose the weight. The other said she could, then did a weight transfer/body swap?? All I remember was when they switched back, the one who had lost the weight for the betrothed ended up being even bigger than initially. Anyone remember this?? Or something similar?



"Maid of Honour" by Berry sounds like it could be it. One of my faves!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93896


----------



## JimBob (Jan 30, 2016)

Boom.


----------

